# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Дрессировочный лагерь под Санкт-петербургом 2012!

## Anutochka

Дорогие друзья! Традиционно уже более 10 лет, проводятся лагеря по дрессировке на берегу Нахимовского озера, в живописных курортных местах Карельского перешейка. В этом году вас ждёт обширная и интересная программа, много нового, и как прежде, качественное обучение и опытные специалисты! 
Программа обучения в «Летнем дрессировочном лагере».
1) Тестирование.
Для каждой собаки нашими специалистами разрабатывается индивидуальная программа обучения на основании предварительного тестирования в соответствии с целями и пожеланиями владельца.
2) Дрессировка от А до Я!
Обучение собак проводится на разных уровнях от начальной воспитательной дрессировки щенка до подготовки к соревнованиям. В зависимости от возраста и степени подготовки, а также от ваших пожеланий собаке составляется индивидуальная программа обучения.
Мы проводим подготовку по официально признанным нормативам: ИПО (ВПГ) включает три раздела А-след, В-послушание,С-защита,ВХ, ОКД, ЗКС.
3) Теория.
Мы уделяем внимание теоретической подготовке дрессировщиков. Планируется освещение различных методик и направлений в дрессировке (дрессировка с помощью электро-ошейника и другие). Мы также планируем просмотр и обсуждение фильмов с семинарами по дрессировке с известными в мире специалистами. Планируются лекции по ветеринарии, кормлению и содержанию собак (последние мировые тенденции, новые вет. препараты, правда о сухих кормах, альтернативные системы питания и т.д.)
4) Отдых и развлечения.
Лагерь это не только дрессировка, это ещё и время, проведённое в кругу друзей и единомышленников, прекрасный отдых, который запоминается на долгое время. По выходным, когда собаки отдыхают, мы проведём обширную развлекательную программу вас ждут различные конкурсы и спортивные мероприятия и, конечно, интересные призы!
5) Итоги.
В заключении участники смогут в соответствии своей подготовки и пожеланий сдать экзамен по ИПО (ВПГ), ОКД, ЗКС, ВХ. 

Работать в лагере будут: Валерий Свищев (Эстония) - лицензированный фигурант ФЦИ, закончил финскую школу фигурантов.

Лагерь будет проходить 2 недели, с 17 июня по 1 июля включительно. Стоимость курса занятий 6000 рублей,

Проживание в коттеджах 650 руб. в сутки за место. В комнате два места. Коттедж представляет собой домик, в котором имеется два входа с разных сторон. С каждого входа есть два двухместных номера, душ с горячей водой, раковина и туалет. Около домика есть столик и скамьи, место для костра или мангала, место чтобы поставить машину.
Проживание в вигвамах стоит 310 руб. за место в сутки. Вигвам – это домик из двух двухместных номеров. В нём нет никаких удобств. За всем необходимым придётся ходить в основной корпус. Но зато в вигваме можно держать собаку без клетки. Кровати желательно застелить чем-нибудь своим, за испачканные покрывала – штраф!

При отъезде нужно будет сдать номер администрации, поэтому просим соблюдать приличия и оградить номера от поедания собаками!

На территории базы имеется столовая (питание 3-х разовое, стоимость 510 руб., меню комплексное, необходима предварительная заявка) Можно заказывать, например, только завтрак, или только обед, или обед и ужин...и есть бар. Но если есть желание, то можно готовить сами. Для этого необходимо взять плитку.

Для себя желательно иметь раскладной стул, зонт, тёплую одежду.
В п. Цвелодубово, который расположен в 5-10 мин. ходьбы от базы, можно купить продукты, алкогольные напитки и предметы первой необходимости, оплатить мобильный телефон. Но там нет аптеки, ближайшая находится в 15 мин. езды.

Во время проведения наших мероприятий действуют следующие правила:
1.	На территории базы собаки должны находиться на поводках.
2.	Запрещается оставлять собак без присмотра на территории, а также привязывать к деревьям.
3.	Ходить в посёлок по магазинам с собаками тоже нельзя.
4.	Во избежание проблем со здоровьем собак, рекомендуем не менять привычную воду и пищу.
Приносим свои извинения, за столь строгие правила по содержанию собак. Всё это вызвано лишь одним - желанием сделать пребывание всех участников в комфортных и безопасных условиях. А также по просьбе администрации турбазы, которая уже боле 10 лет принимает у себя собаководов и их питомцев, и поверьте, видела за это время многое.

Заявки принимаются до 1 июня. Кто хочет принять участие в нашем мероприятии, поторопитесь! Количество мест ограничено!
 Заявки и вопросы по лагерю принимаются по телефону: +7-911-810-67-72 Надежда. Санкт-Петербург.
                                                     +7-916-614-34-09 Анна. Москва.
                                                      или на почту nivago@mail.ru
 Заявку можно написать в свободной форме, указав Ф.И.О, кличку собаки, какая порода и возраст,на почту nivago@mail.ru
Фото базы можно посмотреть по адресу:http://nahimovskaya.spb.ru/gallery.html

----------


## Irina333

Вы меня заинтересовали. Надо подумать

----------


## Anutochka

> Вы меня заинтересовали. Надо подумать


Думайте!!! там очень интересно. :Ad:

----------


## Irina333

Я очень хочу да и мужа уже почти подговорила, но у дочери выпускной в 9 классе 20 июня. Так что если даты не сдвинутся, то проблематично.

----------


## Anutochka

> Я очень хочу да и мужа уже почти подговорила, но у дочери выпускной в 9 классе 20 июня. Так что если даты не сдвинутся, то проблематично.


Пока даты такие, но все может быть.

----------


## Irina333

А можно приехать, например 21 июня?

----------


## Anutochka

> А можно приехать, например 21 июня?


Можно конечно.

----------

